# Thumbs down



## matt01 (Mar 19, 2008)

As we have the "Thanks" button, could we get a _thumbs down_ or _frown_ button? This way we could comment without the necessity of an extra post.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/313121-post9.html


----------



## Nebrexan (Mar 19, 2008)

I just happen to have been browsing the *Updates & Information* forum yesterday and ran across this post:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f26/announcement-post-thank-you-enhancement-25579/#post313121


----------



## satz (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally, for the same reasons given in the post that was linked above, I think a 'thumbs down' option would be a bad idea.

There is no complusion to participate in a forum like this, and if you are going to say someone's post it horrible, surely it is reasonable to give the reason why.


----------



## matt01 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you, Andrew and Dave. I am not very skilled at the search function. 

Satz, Thanks for your input. I might argue that the "thanks" function is just as rude. Sometimes it is in jest, other times for real, who knows? Either way, the decision has been made by others, so I suppose it doesn't really matter.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2008)

I find the most helpful thing about the "thanks" function is that it can give you a rapid index to your favorite posts --but that means you have to be sparing in how you use it. So I have a simple criterion: a post must be something I will want to refer to in the future. So it must be not merely excellent, not merely memorable: it must be something which I think I will want to refer to in the future, either for further consideration or for help in concisely phrasing an issue in a discussion of my own, or for the valuable information contained in it. I notice a lot of people give thanks for what are essentially "moral support" posts, but if I did that it would defeat the whole "personal index" use which is what I like most.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

py3ak - inquiring minds want to know what happened earlier. Do tell!


----------



## KMK (Mar 19, 2008)

on the  idea.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2008)

First, Capt. Grymir, may I say that I like your new avatar twelve or thirteen times better than your last one?

Second, are you referring to something I said on this thread or another one? Sorry, I am caught in the web of intertextuality and have missed your reference....


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks py3ak, I'm considering keeping the new avatar. I'm having a hard time letting go of the Rush Limbaugh image.

On the announcement link on post #2 and #3, it shows Semper saying -

"OK, py3ak and theologae, KNOCK IT OFF! 

I deleted all your superfluous thanks."

I was just curious. I miss so many funny things.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2008)

matthew said:


> As we have the "Thanks" button, could we get a _thumbs down_ or _frown_ button? This way we could comment without the necessity of an extra post.



No.

Matthew, please see signature requirements and create one.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2008)

Rich wanted us to test the "thanks feature". But then he said we were thanking superfluously on that thread and deleted them all by force. I came back on and saw my thanks had disappeared, and without seeing Rich's explanatory post replaced all my thanks! I am not sure if I then thanked him for the post where he explained why he was doing that, but it would have been pretty funny if I had. It was a troubled time in our relationship.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the story. That's why doing theology is so much fun!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2008)

And I see I should have phrased more accurately: people not only give thanks for "moral support" posts, but also to extend moral support. So be encouraged, Josh! People are supporting you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Rich wanted us to test the "thanks feature". But then he said we were thanking superfluously on that thread and deleted them all by force. I came back on and saw my thanks had disappeared, and without seeing Rich's explanatory post replaced all my thanks! I am not sure if I then thanked him for the post where he explained why he was doing that, but it would have been pretty funny if I had. It was a troubled time in our relationship.



Not as troubled as the time I said Te Amo thinking it was like the American euphemism: "I love you Man!"


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Do tell Semper...We young un's want a bedtime story!!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, that generated a certain amount of awkwardness --like when someone on the decorating channel says they like brown refrigerators.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Yes, that generated a certain amount of awkwardness --like when someone on the decorating channel says they like brown refrigerators.


----------



## JM (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree, it would be rude to groan and give no reason.


----------



## Nebrexan (Mar 20, 2008)

matthew said:


> Thank you, Andrew and Dave. I am not very skilled at the search function.


I'm learning all the time as well. For example, a week or so ago I saw a YouTube video on here that I really liked but couldn't recall the name of the thread. On a whim I tried searching for "youtube," and the search brought back all (I think) the threads with embedded videos, and after browsing through the thread names, found one that sounded familiar and discovered the video there.


----------

